# looking to buy whole kernal corn for my feeders. around marietta ohio



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

im looking to buy whole kernalk corn for my feeders, if you have a number please let me know, ty in advance


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

go to your local mill


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Not to hijack player's thread but is there a mill in the columbus area where I can buy bulk? I just bought 200 pounds today at TSC and it cost me just shy of 30 bucks.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a guy I buy mine off of and he charges 1.00 per 10lbs. 70lbs=7.00. I will talk to him and see if he interested in selling more.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

50lb bag at the mill in Laurelville south east of Circleville 6.00 a bag....the walmart in Circleville had 40lb bags for 4.57 a bag


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if you know a local farmer in the area ask him if you can buy it out of the field for cash money.most farmers if they have extra or a good crop groing are willing to do this.just have some feed bags or and old gravity wagon to put it in.be sure to check with him to see what the moisture content is.will last longer/not spoil if it is below 16-18%.i can usally buy it from 4-5$ cash a bu.out of the field.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

i use the mill in granville ohio. off 161. they charge me 44$ and come change for 500lbs bagged up.


----------

